# 10 eggs



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Ben though the temps didn't get above 0*F today, I got a record 10 eggs out of my 12 girls. Treats for everyone!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Almost a dozen there. Congrats.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Even though....I really should check my posts before hitting send, sorry about that. It totally made my day, a new record for my girls.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

They beat their record again today with 11! Merry Christmas from my chickies.


----------

